# I need to find this Vibraphone, Can anyone help me?



## millimoneyst

Range: F F3, up to 3 octaves
keyboard material: aluminum, with silver matte surface
Thickness -13 mm; Width-33-57 mm
tone A = 442 Hz 
size 143 * 82 * 81-86 cm 
Weight-52 kg

I need to know which brand is it and the model. 

Thank you!


----------



## Potiphera

https://www.yamahamusiclondon.com/Percussion/Vibraphones/

Have a browse.

:tiphat:


----------

